# Punisher: War Zone



## Stallyns808 (Jun 12, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DVUfIShJIAA[/YOUTUBE]
​


> *Release Date:* December 5, 2008
> *Studio:* Lionsgate
> *Director:* Lexi Alexander
> *Screenwriter:* Matt Holloway, Art Marcum, Nick Santora, Lexi Alexander
> ...



Thomas Jane won't be playing Frank Castle/The Punisher this time around.  That role was given to Ray Stevenson since this is a reboot of The Punisher movies.  Dominic West will be playing the villain of the movie, Jigsaw.

The movie is in no way related to or a sequel to the 2004 "The Punisher" movie.  It's a reboot like how The Incredible Hulk movie is.  Not that the 1st Punisher movie was bad.  I actually liked it, but it could be a little slow and boring at times.  But I thought it represented the comic book quite well.

I apologize if there's a thread about this already.  I already tried the search function but came up empty.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jun 14, 2008)

Shame Jane didn't stay on the project but really, you can't blame him I guess. First one was amazing and this one sounds great as well.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 14, 2008)

Never seen the first one but by the looks of it this one looks badass....not a punisher fan by any means...but after watching two incredible Marvel movies this summer I'll watch any movie related to them in anyway possible...


----------



## icemaster143 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thomas Jane never seemed right for the roll IMO. 

Not dark enough. This new guy looks and sounds like Frank should a unrelenting hard ass dedicated to justce his way.


----------



## illusion (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm sorry, but this movie looks like crap.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 14, 2008)

illusion said:


> I'm sorry, but this movie looks like crap.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 14, 2008)

This movie doesn't really look promising. The Punisher was always a very shallow comic book character anyways...

I liked the first Punisher movie, but ya...

I will give it a shot, Marvel has me with Iron Man and Incredible Hulk.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2008)

Barracuda should have been the villain


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 14, 2008)

illusion said:


> I'm sorry, but this movie looks like crap.



Sadly, I agree with this post. 

The whole hanging upside down & spin shooting bit has been done to death. And it looks cheesy at this point. I do like the new guy though. Looks more like the Punisher from the comics. I'm glad it's getting revamped even though I liked the 2004 version.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 14, 2008)

I would only see it because I like Ray Stevenson as Titus Pullo from Rome.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 14, 2008)

illusion said:


> I'm sorry, but this movie looks like crap.



yes it surely does

will prompt me to watch the first one...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2008)

i never seen the first one..i got to see it before this movie


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 14, 2008)

I saw it a few days ago, and I was really let down.  I was ready for Marvel to step up their game with The Punisher like they did with the new Hulk.  But nope... it just looks terrible.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 14, 2008)

excellence153 said:


> I saw it a few days ago, and I was really let down.  I was ready for Marvel to step up their game with The Punisher like they did with the new Hulk.  But nope... it just looks terrible.


wtf are you saying the movie havent been released yet..


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 14, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> wtf are you saying the movie havent been released yet..



The trailer sets the stage most of the time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow...direct to dvd look like movie. Looks like crap.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> This movie doesn't really look promising. The Punisher was always a very shallow comic book character anyways...
> 
> I liked the first Punisher movie, but ya...
> 
> I will give it a shot, Marvel has me with *Iron Man and Incredible Hulk.*



Those two did/will do well because Marvel Studios produced the movies. The Punisher isn't being done by MS, so don't expect to see anything as good as Iron Man was or Hulk will be. Besides, MS already stated they have no intentions of making R rated movies.  



crazymtf said:


> Wow...*direct to dvd look like movie.* Looks like crap.



So true


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 15, 2008)

They are thinking that they can get more money by not doing an R-rated movie. But yea, the first Punisher movie was awesome. Why the fuck is it getting a revamp? I mean seriously, like Adult Swim said, "the writer's strike is over, right?" 

Nothing new but remakes and sequels.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 15, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> Those two did/will do well because Marvel Studios produced the movies. The Punisher isn't being done by MS, so don't expect to see anything as good as Iron Man was or Hulk will be.



All of a sudden, I'm not very interested in this. Does not look very promising, with the upside-down shooting and all the guns.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh shit, I thought Marvel had the rights back. Nevermind about watching this then


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> They are thinking that they can get more money by not doing an R-rated movie. But yea, the first Punisher movie was awesome. Why the fuck is it getting a revamp? I mean seriously, like Adult Swim said, "the writer's strike is over, right?"
> 
> Nothing new but remakes and sequels.



making the punisher pg-13 is like watching softcore porn


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2008)

Good thing I was never too interested in Punisher... otherwise, I might be upset.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Jun 16, 2008)

The first movie was great 

But this....... this looks terrible 

What do they want to acomplish, another fail? 

The Punisher needs no remake!

P.S. Yes I'm a Punisher fan and I'm angry


----------



## Talon. (Jun 16, 2008)

...jeez....this is probably gonna fail


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2008)

Im not a fan of the comic, or a fan of the old Dolph Lundgren movie, or a fan of the Thomas Jane movie.

I do feel that this is what the Punisher SHOULD feel like in terms of being brutal and gritty. But come on......was there ever any intent on making this a good movie script wise?

If you always wanted to know what I mean about the colorful lighting that Argento or Bava uses, then watch this, because it has the same type of lighting. Cool!

So what did you guys think about it?

(Oh yeah, review link is in sig)


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 6, 2008)

I would really like to see a Punisher movie, but none of them seem to be too god, including this one. What a shame.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks disgusting, and I have no interest in seeing it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, looks like another disappointment.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Looks disgusting, and I have no interest in seeing it.



At the absolute least, it is......I mean, he punches through a dudes face.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't be dissin' Thomas Jane, biatch.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 7, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Don't be dissin' Thomas Jane, biatch.



Yeah! That Punisher was actually pretty good. The Dolph version was just too chessy for words (yet I watch it whenever it comes on) and this new one seems decent enough. 

But seriously, does anyone really expect a moving script from this movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 7, 2008)

The problem is it tries TOO hard to be moving at times. 

I like Thomas Jane as the Punisher, but these guys give 2 different shows. TJ is softer, more subdued and indifferent(In some ways, the last part makes him more reliable). The new one comes across as very pissed off and intense, and takes all that out on his victims.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Problem I had with this movie is, it was moving too fast with not enough in-depth.  Like a certain cop they talked about that we really knew nothing about.


----------



## xingzup19 (Dec 9, 2008)

Lucky for you guys, this doesn't come out here until February. Can't wait, and I don't care what they say about the movie, I'm still watching it.

>>
The DL one was worth watching for that Batman line.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

> I do feel that this is what the Punisher SHOULD feel like in terms of being brutal and gritty.





have you ever read the Garth Ennis version of the character?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> have you ever read the Garth Ennis version of the character?



Nope, in fact, I've never even read a comic.

I dunno, I just always figured that a story like Punisher SHOULD be that way. Although I didnt care for the complete justification of it(They question early on if Punisher really is the good guy, but in the end, they simply say that he is the good guy, which I didn't agree with).

Plus, other fans felt that way........so.......


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2008)

The Ennis version of the character is the definitive version imho, it surpasses all the movies infinitely and if made into a movie by people who aren't morons would likely be as great as Dark Knight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2008)

Aw, but I liked the directing here.......only the script sucked.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 9, 2008)

I want to go see it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2008)

Saw it the other night. 

If I hadn't of got in for free then I may of said it was total crap, but it did entertain me...though the script is very poorly written.


----------

